# Happy birthday Northener..



## Steff (Oct 18, 2010)

Alan many happy returns I know you have been feeling under the weather lately but hope you have a lovely birthday..All the best..

I did have a great piccy but it has not worked i will tweak about with it tomorrow x


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks Steffie, at least I'm on the mend!


----------



## Carina1962 (Oct 18, 2010)

didn't know it was your b'day till now after seeing Steffie's post but happy birthday - how will you celebrate?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2010)

carina62 said:


> didn't know it was your b'day till now after seeing Steffie's post but happy birthday - how will you celebrate?



Thank you Carina  Nothing planned!


----------



## ukjohn (Oct 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday Alan...I hope you have an enjoyable day...

Another 20 and you will have caught me up..

John..


----------



## Sugarbum (Oct 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday Alan


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Oct 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday...  so what u got planned for ur 21st? hehe  hope u have a great day!! x


----------



## HelenP (Oct 18, 2010)

Have a lovely birthday Northey.

xx
(PS Soz it's a bit rubbish, it was rather late, lol)


----------



## katie (Oct 18, 2010)

Brilliant Helen 

Happy Birthday Northe, hope you have a nice day whatever you end up doing


----------



## Hazel (Oct 18, 2010)

# HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU #
# HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU #
# HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR NORTHERNER #
# HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU #

Many happy returns of the day, and I wish you, all you wish for yourself Alan.  Here's to a great year for you.

Kind regards


----------



## KayC (Oct 18, 2010)

Have a nice birthday, Northerner.


----------



## Jennywren (Oct 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday Northerner, have a great day


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Oct 18, 2010)

happy birthday


----------



## Freddie99 (Oct 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday! Pints on me in London.


----------



## Caroline (Oct 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday, I hope you're feeling better. Thanks for all the hard work you do for us.


----------



## bex123 (Oct 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday !!!! Have A Great One


----------



## rossi_mac (Oct 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday Sir Alan,

You're only as young as you feel


----------



## cazscot (Oct 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday Alan - hope you have a great day  x


----------



## bev (Oct 18, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY NORTHEY.

I hope you do something lovely today - you deserve a treat and you MUST have cake on your birthday - with a candle on it. I hope the wife comes up trunks - oops I mean trumps - with a nice present for you.Bev and Alex xxx


----------



## margie (Oct 18, 2010)

Hope you have a great day - that the lurgy disappears and that your BMs behave for you.


----------



## lucy123 (Oct 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday Alan...hope you feel well enough to have an absolutely fabulous day!
Try and have some naughty cake if  you feel up to it!


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Alan!

Well it's a nice, if cold, day here. I hope it's a nice one for you too.

Andy


----------



## teapot8910 (Oct 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Donald (Oct 18, 2010)

Well another year gone past hope you have a good day apart from the sniffles


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2010)

Many thanks everyone! Kate should be here in an hour or so if that website was for real.


----------



## KateR (Oct 18, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY from me too.


----------



## gail1 (Oct 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday Alan
Have a great day


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Oct 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday Northerner..............have a good day.


----------



## Flutterby (Oct 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday, hope the day is going well whatever you are doing.x


----------



## Robster65 (Oct 18, 2010)

Happy birthday Alan. Just realised.

Hope the day is going well.

Rob


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2010)

Thank you everyone, just chilling!


----------



## Healthybg (Oct 18, 2010)

*Happy Happy Birthday*

Live it up and have a fun 
Happy Birthday!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2010)

Healthybg said:


> Live it up and have a fun
> Happy Birthday!



Thank you, and welcome from across the pond!


----------



## MIsmail (Oct 18, 2010)

Happy bday.

I'm not going to guess your age, but I bet your positive influence on people amounts for more! 

Hope it's one to remember


----------



## lanzlady (Oct 18, 2010)

Many happy returns Northener on your special day 
hope you have many more


Best wishes
Lanzlady


----------



## grahams mum (Oct 18, 2010)

happy birthday have fun and carry on the good job you are a very good administrator


----------



## runner (Oct 19, 2010)

Happy birthday - sorry I missed it!  Hope you had a good one


----------



## Northerner (Oct 19, 2010)

runner said:


> Happy birthday - sorry I missed it!  Hope you had a good one



Thank you Sarah, hope you are OK


----------



## tracey w (Oct 19, 2010)

Sorry im late, but belated birthday wishes, hope yo had a good one. xx


----------



## runner (Oct 19, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Thank you Sarah, hope you are OK



Getting there Northe - hope all's well with yourself.


----------

